# Top 10 PG's and C's for next years draft..........



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Next year their are a number of good PG's and C's. 

The Points that are to likley to enter the draft are(In order of best to worst)

1. Raymond Felton(6'0, 194, North Carolina, Soph)
Felton is a true pure point guard. Great passing, decent shooting. He will go very early in the draft. Most likley top 8 if he maintains his Frosh stats. Even if he has a bad year, he wont fall out of the lotto. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/raymondfelton.htm

2. Ben Gordon(6'2, 195, Connecticut, Junior)
Not the passer Raymond is, but a very good mid ranged jump shooter and a nice 3 point shooter also. More of a combo guard. Will definatley be a lotto pick. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/bengordon.htm

3. Sasha Vujacic(6'7, 193, Slovenia, 3/8/84)
Big non athletic euro point guard. Much like Marko Jaric. Not great long ranged shooter, but nice mid ranger and decent handles. More of a true PG than Jaric, Welsh and Zoran. Risky pick, but large possible payoff. Will be a lower first round pick, with a shot at making it up to the late teens. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/alexandervujacic.htm

4. Jameer Nelson(6'0, 190, St. Joseph's, Senior)
Tough, experienced point guard. Not pass first. Great defender with good fundamentals. Not great range. Great at cutting to the hoop and getting to the line. Great at getting steals. Looks to be a lower 1st round pick, but could jump up much like Troy Bell. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/jameernelson.htm

5. Marcus Moore(6'5, 208, Washington State, Senior)
Does a little bit of everything but isnt great at anything. Turns the ball over alot, averaging 4.7 assists to 3.8 TO's. Not a great shooter at all either. Would be a project. Will be a lower 1st rounder, but if he doesnt improve his Junior FG% of .35% may drop to 2nd round. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/marcusmoore.htm

6. Chris Duhon(6'1, 190, Duke, Senior)
Had a bad scoring year last year, but maneged to get 6.5 assists. Shot a pathetic .27% from 3 land. If he can bounce back from last year, and play like he did his sophmore year, he could be a 13-18 pick. If not he is a lower first to mid second round pick.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/chrisduhon.htm

7. Beno Udrih(6'4, 185, Slovenia, 7/5/82)
I honestly know nothing about this guy. He seems to have good height, and a nice jump shot. Averaged 6.2ppg, 2.7apg in 22 minutes last year in euroleague regular season. In top 16 play, he got 13.1ppg and 3apg while shooting 60% in 29 minutes. Looks to be a high to mid second round pick. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/benoudrih.htm

8. Taliek Brown(6'1, 185, Connecticut, Senior)
I can already say this kid is gonna be a steal. He is the real point guard on the UConn team. Not a big time scorer, but is a true pass first point guard. Averaged 7.7ppg, 4.8apg in 26.8 minutes a game last year as UConn's REAL point guard. Will likley fall to mid second round. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/taliekbrown.htm

9. Andre Barrett(5'8, 161, Seton Hall, Senior)
Size is his biggest issue. Not a great defender either. Nice 3 point shooter and a good passer, but all odds are against him due to his size. Gets some steals. Would be a high 2nd rounder if he was 6'1, but since he is a midget he will be lower 2nd round pick.

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/andrebarrett.htm

10. Eynmisan "Misan" Nikagbatse(6'4, 202, Germany, 7/7/82
I have never seen him play, but scouts have compared him to Cuttino Mobley, Larry Hughes and Wagner. Got 4.1ppg, 0.4apg in 7 Euroleague games last year. Shot only .16% from the floor(4/25) but managed to get to the line 20 times in a total of 80 minutes. Long way to go and will likley be lower pick that could rist to high 2nd rounder. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/misannikagbatse.htm


Here are the top 10 centers

1. Emeka Okafor(6'9, 240, Connecticut, Senior)
Simply a defensive monster. WILL play center in the NBA. Is a Ben Wallace with a little bit less defensive skills and a WAY better offensive arsenol. Must learn to shoot free throws. Will NOT drop below 3 so blazers wont get him. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/emekaokafor.htm

2. Pavel Podkolzine(7'5, 303, Russia, 1/15/85)
Very raw, but has expressed a great intrest in getting better. Will likley improve greatly this summer. Absolutley enormous. Can run floor well and is rumored to have 3 point range. A LOOOOOOONG term project. Wont drop below 5, unless it turns out all the hoopla was not true. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/pavelpodkolzine.htm

3. Ha Seung-Jin(7'3, 305, Korea, 8/4/84)
Very big and mobile. Nice jumpshooter. A long term project, in the mold of Yao. Averaged 27ppg, 10rpg as a HS sophmore. Not much is known about him, but not much was known about Yao too. A likley lotto pick, with chance to get into top 8. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/haseung-jin.htm

4. Wayne Simien(6'8, 255, Kansas, Junior)
I know i will get flack for listing him as a C, but in this day and age he can be a center, and a good one too. Very strong. A beast down low. Got huty last year, but when he played he got 14ppg, 8rpg in 24mpg. Dominated. If he can avoid injury and play to his full potential, could be 20ppg and be a top 10 pick. If he remains to look like the next Camby Man, he could drop to late 1st. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/waynesimien.htm

5. Paul Davis(6'11, 240, Michigan State, Soph)
A very raw player. Only played 17.8mpg as a frosh, but got 7.8ppg and 4.7rpg. Nice fundamentals and a shooters touch. Nice face up jumper. Not good at sharing the ball. Could develop into a good post player. Will be a mid first rounder. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/pauldavis.htm

6. David Harrison(7'0, 250, Colorado, Junior)
A true big man. 13.9ppg, 8.3rpg, 3.3bpg in 28mpg last year. A total down low player. No jumper. Very strong. Athletic but not explosive. Not a good B-Ball IQ yet. Will be a lower 1st round pick or high second. 

7. Matt Nelson(7'0, 245, Colorado State, Junior)
A David Harrison clone with no athletic ability and bad blocking. Better FG% and FT%. Not a great rebounder, but is a monster scorer. 17ppg, 5.6rpg, 1.4bpg, 27mpg. Will be a high second rounder

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/mattnelson.htm

8. Chris Garnett(6'11, 275, Indiana Southeast, Senior)
Very underdeveloped. A monster. HUGE. Needs to get angry. Playing against weak opponets. Good hands. 17ppg, 8rpg last year. Probably a mid or high second rounder. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/chrisgarnett.htm

9. Aleksandar Djuric(6'11, 265, Serbia-Montenegro)
Well, i dont know much about him. Scouting reports say he is a good defender with decent low post moves. Other than that he is unknown to me. Will be mid second rounder. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/alexsandardjuric.htm

10. Sean Finn(6'11, 245, Senior, Dayton)
Looks like one of my friends. Had very broad shoulders. Needs to add strength. Played only 22mpg, but got 10ppg, 1.5bpg and 5.3rpg. Nice hook shot. Shot .707% last year from field. Will be a low second rounder. 

http://www.nbadraft.net/profiles/seanfinn.htm


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

nice job,i think you underate paul davis a bit.he's only raw in the sense he's 19 years old,showed excellant all around play at the world juniors,i dont know if he's an eventual center at the next level,although he does sometimes give you a brad miller look.when he does come out he should be picked in the top half dozen,he's that good.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Vujacic :laugh: :laugh: , if this guy be 3rd pg i gonna kill myself.
He can be 2nd rounders only because height, otherwise he is poor man Planinic.


----------



## Titus (Mar 17, 2003)

Felton = Ed Cota
Gordan = Louis Bullock
Nelson = Wayne Turner
Moore = Richie Parker
Duhon = Lee Mayberry
Brown = God Shammgod
Barrett = Kareem Reid

Okafor = Lorenzo Williams
Simien = Dontonio Wingfield
Davis = Scott Haskins
Harrison = George Zidek
Nelson = Mark Pope
Finn = Loren Meyers


----------



## Snuffleupagus (May 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Titus</b>!
> Felton = Ed Cota
> Gordan = Louis Bullock
> Nelson = Wayne Turner
> ...


:laugh: damn, gonna be a pretty weak draft then


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Yep. He's right. Raymond Felton is Ed Cota.

Except he shoots, dribbles, passes, rebounds, and plays defense better than Cota. He's also stronger, faster, and quicker than Cota.

But he does look like Ed Cota when he's walking the ball up the court calling plays. I will give you that.


----------



## kempmail (Aug 10, 2003)

you forgot to put kosta perovic in the rank, for some reasons (which i dont know what it was) they took him out on the fantasy draft ?? why
?? whats scary about this kid is that he is still growing, at 7-3
same thing can say about ha and podkolzine


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> Vujacic , if this guy be 3rd pg i gonna kill myself. He can be 2nd rounders only because height, otherwise he is poor man Planinic.


Actually you can't compare him to Planinic 2 or 3 years ago he was just way better, but he got injured and now Planinic has to show his enormous potential. Vujacic is suppose to be good pg.(said by those who are payed to make such statements :yes: ) Where exactly did you see him, Markoishvili?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I laugh at the notion that Ben Gordon is a better "PG" than Jameer Nelson. Also Jameer is a Pass first point who can score. His assists has gone down the last 2 seasons because hes had to take the bulk of the shots. Hes had to score more because St. Joseph's really hasnt had a scorer next to him Since Marv Oconnor 2 years ago


----------



## STCBBall3 (Jun 21, 2003)

Ben Gordon is not a better PG than Jameer Nelson, but he is a much better overall player. Gordon in college is a 2 guard, but in the pro's he is a definite point guard.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STCBBall3</b>!
> Ben Gordon is not a better PG than Jameer Nelson, but he is a much better overall player. Gordon in college is a 2 guard, but in the pro's he is a definite point guard.


Better player yes better point No. Thats what the question was. but I see the logic


----------



## "Matt!" (Jul 24, 2002)

Charlie Ward is a better "point guard" than Jason Terry, but which are you gonna take first?

I'd take Ben Gordon before I took Jameer Nelson. I think if anything, his fans overrate him around here. He tears up the A-10, big whoop.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matt85163</b>!
> 
> I'd take Ben Gordon before I took Jameer Nelson. I think if anything, his fans overrate him around here. *He tears up the A-10, big whoop. *




Umm sorry, whenever he plays a big name school, he has Destroyed the opposing PG's. Hes done it on the National level during March Madness. Sorry, hes not overrated hes underrated


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Beez is absolutely right there is no point guard in the country better than Nelson. Fact of the matter is if Nelson where 6-2 he would be a lottery pick. If your looking for a player that is a point guard with potential then no Nelson is not your man. But as of right now he is the best PG in country!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Beez is absolutely right there is no point guard in the country better than Nelson. Fact of the matter is if Nelson where 6-2 he would be a lottery pick. If your looking for a player that is a point guard with potential then no Nelson is not your man. But as of right now he is the best PG in country!


But is he the best point guard in the draft? I dont really know, but Barbosa came out of nowhere. is there some pg in europe or S America that is a dark horse? id be interested to hear your opinions


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't get it wrong this year Nelson will have to prove himself as there are a number of young guys waiting for their chance. Such as Raymond Felton.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

So is there anyone internationally who could sneak into that PG spot?


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> So is there anyone internationally who could sneak into that PG spot?


Ranked by order of 1st round chance.

1.Alexander Vujacic 
2.Ivan Koljevic 
3.Roko-Leni Ukic 
4.Nikos Zisis
5.Vassilis Spanoulis


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Nelson destroyed Auburn in this year's NCAA Tournament with 32 or 36 points. This year he has a chance to lead them to a final four, he is as strong as an oxe. I don't know why people sleep on him.

Ben Gordon is from Mt. Vernon, he can play, he was underrated coming out of HS and he is still underrated. He can take anyone off the dribble but he really has slick handles. If Taliek wasn't there he would be the PG. He has very good passing skills. Basically Calhoun likes to play to PG's together because Gordon is such a good scorer. He is a guy who may become like an Isiah Thomas in the NBA, I really love his game, even over Jameer Nelson and that is not a knock, that is just how I feel about Gordon.

At the beginning someone wrote about Matt Nelson from Colorado State, he can score, but he has such horrible back problems (he missed almost a third of the games in his career) that it limits his athleticism. I would be surprised if he made it in the NBA. Bad backs for 7'0 footers doesn't usually equate to a substantial career.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> Ranked by order of 1st round chance.
> 
> ...


Matt I think you forgot about Yotam Halperin. He's going to be in the spotlight all year long next year playing for Maccabi and the Israeli national team. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I personally think Okafor will be a better defender than Wallace because he often rejects his own man while Wallace is just a weak-side defender. Okafor is of the dying breed of shotblockers who keep the ball inbounds.

Ben Gordon can be the next Gilbert Arenas.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

like a breath is right, okafor is a better shot blocker than wallace when it comes to on the ball defence

weakside, both are equally as dangerous due to wallaces long arms, explosiveness, and timing


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

David Harrison is very underrated..I think he could be a star in the NBA and i would take him over Okafor..


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Harrison over Emeka?  This coming from a Nuggets fan, no?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoseCity</b>!
> Harrison over Emeka?  This coming from a Nuggets fan, no?


come on now he is bigger them Emeka and he does just about as good as Emeka does on defense and offense
Emeka 15.9ppg 11.2rbpg 4.5bpg
Harrison 13.9ppg 8.3rbpg 3.3bpg..

There aint much of a difference between the 2 and Emeka playin in a easier conference..And Harrison is bigger 

Harrison 7'0 250
Emeka 6'9 240

I would pick Harrison any day over the overrated Emeka Okafor


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> 
> 
> come on now he is bigger them Emeka and he does just about as good as Emeka does on defense and offense
> ...


LOL @ Emeka plaing in the weaker conference


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> Ranked by order of 1st round chance.
> 
> ...


I saw both Ukic and Vujacic playing last year and I liked Ukic more than Vujacic. Maybe Sasha has more potential, with his height, but his ballhandling and passing skills were not the best. Meanwhile I found Ukic a complete PG, very capable of being selected in the first round. Has Vujacic improved so much during the last year?

By the way, I would like to know what makes Paul Davis such a better prospect than Erazem Lorbek. Anyone could tell me something about it?


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Like A Breath</b>!
> 
> Ben Gordon can be the next Gilbert Arenas.


Gordon reminds me of Bobby Jackson.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

> By the way, I would like to know what makes Paul Davis such a better prospect than Erazem Lorbek. Anyone could tell me something about it?


I can't compare them since I saw Davis playing only once, Lorbek didn't get much playing time, because Izzo was afraid he would lose him after first year (in the end he did)if he'd play bigger role in Spartans- afterall he was mvp of last European junior championship. 
Slokar is better than Lorbek anyway ( they were in same class in elementary and high school), but Lorbek is pushed forward by his father. Slokar has inteligence rare seen by C or Pf (studying computer science, which in Europe is not as simple as in Usa- I mean studyn and playing ball together).
As far Ukic and Vujacic, Ukic is much bigger potential, althogh he is kinda solo player- when he'll learn how to play for a team, he'll be one of the biggest Euro potentials ever!!! And I believe he'll wait with declaring for the draft for a year or 2- he's young and time is on his side.


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> 
> 
> Matt I think you forgot about Yotam Halperin. He's going to be in the spotlight all year long next year playing for Maccabi and the Israeli national team.
> ...


True that, Halperin got game. But he's only 19 so I don't think he'll declare this year.


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

The list isn't bad...but all of you have still failed to give Andre Barrett the proper respect. The man is quite simply the best point guard in college basketball right now. Yes, read that sentence again because it is a FACT. If you consider the definition of a point guard, nobody covers the requirements as well as Barrett. He is a vocal leader, tremendous passer, pushes the ball up court and is as good as decision-maker at PG as The Savior himself, Jason Kidd. I think he needs a little more attention that's all. Few people have seen the talents he truly possesses. Tom Izzo obviously has though, which is why he was named the starting PG of the US Team in the Pan-Am Games. Sure he's a freakin' midget...so what? The way he handles himself on the court and the way he plays make that a non-issue. As far as NBA potential goes, he has a shot. If he can make scouts believe that his size won't affect his game in the League, then he can be a solid NBA point.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> The list isn't bad...but all of you have still failed to give Andre Barrett the proper respect. The man is quite simply the best point guard in college basketball right now. Yes, read that sentence again because it is a FACT. If you consider the definition of a point guard, nobody covers the requirements as well as Barrett. He is a vocal leader, tremendous passer, pushes the ball up court and is as good as decision-maker at PG as The Savior himself, Jason Kidd. I think he needs a little more attention that's all. Few people have seen the talents he truly possesses. Tom Izzo obviously has though, which is why he was named the starting PG of the US Team in the Pan-Am Games. Sure he's a freakin' midget...so what? The way he handles himself on the court and the way he plays make that a non-issue. As far as NBA potential goes, he has a shot. If he can make scouts believe that his size won't affect his game in the League, then he can be a solid NBA point.


Well all of that is great except the fact that he cant shoot, hes a turnover machine, and he dissappears in big games.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Edu Hernandez, the young 7-footer from Real Madrid, is probably as good as every center you mention except Okafor. I have no idea why NBAdraft.net has not included him in its top 50.


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

> Well all of that is great except the fact that he cant shoot, hes a turnover machine, and he dissappears in big games.


Actually no, you're wrong. Last year he had a positive assist/turnover ratio, he had a 43% FG percentage (which is better than Chris Thomas and Taliek Brown, and equal to Ben Gordon), and in all tournament games he averaged almost 15 PPG and over 7 APG.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually no, you're wrong. Last year he had a positive assist/turnover ratio, he had a 43% FG percentage (which is better than Chris Thomas and Taliek Brown, and equal to Ben Gordon), and in all tournament games he averaged almost 15 PPG and over 7 APG.


I dont want you evaluating or starting a team for me when his season stats were 5.3assts against 3.5 turnovers a game. Thats horrible. Which =1.5/1 assts/TO ratio. And you are wrong again where his conference avg is 10.8 ppg and 6 apg and 3.8 turnovers a game. Sorry you are the one whose wrong


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

> I dont want you evaluating or starting a team for me when his season stats were 5.3assts against 3.5 turnovers a game. Thats horrible. Which =1.5/1 assts/TO ratio. And you are wrong again where his conference avg is 10.8 ppg and 6 apg and 3.8 turnovers a game. Sorry you are the one whose wrong


I dont know where you're gettin' these stats from, but let's just get this straight right now. You said he is a bad shooter, yet he has a decent shooting percentage with 43% and I gave names to some notable players who had less/equal numbers in that category. Secondly, a 1.6/1 Asst/TO ratio is not "horrible". It's not great, but its damn good for a guy whom which his entire team's system desperately depends on. Lastly, those stats are not accurate. You said he disappears in big games. He had three "big games" last year, all of which were in the Big East & NIT tournaments. They were against Miami, UConn and Rhode Island. And the stats I gave were from those games. So watch who the hell you're callin' out cuz I think you need to check your own damn numbers.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont know where you're gettin' these stats from, but let's just get this straight right now. You said he is a bad shooter, yet he has a decent shooting percentage with 43% and I gave names to some notable players who had less/equal numbers in that category. Secondly, a 1.6/1 Asst/TO ratio is not "horrible". It's not great, but its damn good for a guy whom which his entire team's system desperately depends on. Lastly, those stats are not accurate. You said he disappears in big games. He had three "big games" last year, all of which were in the Big East & NIT tournaments. They were against Miami, UConn and Rhode Island. And the stats I gave were from those games. So watch who the hell you're callin' out cuz I think you need to check your own damn numbers.


Sir 1.5/1 is a *horrible* asst to TO ratio for a PG. Plain and simple!!!!! I laugh at you for trying to validate it. I am glad that you said my stats are not accurate as I will give you the link to all of his games from last year and we will see who is not accurate. I also realize that I am arguing a winless case against you as your screename says it all, but heres the stats nonetheless

Miami he had a good game with 21 pts, 11 assts and 4 Turnovers earlier in the season

In the tournament against Miami he shot 4-13 for 13 pts and 10 assts, 2 turnovers in a Win

UConn he shot 6-15 had 13 pts, 7 assts and *7 Turnovers* Big game "yeah right" The also Lost

Against Rhode Island he shot 7-15 5 assts and 4 turnovers hardly a big game so I stand by my statement of which basically you hold this young man too high. Hes not that good

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncb/player/profile?playerId=0471


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Sir 1.5/1 is a *horrible* asst to TO ratio for a PG. Plain and simple!!!!! I laugh at you for trying to validate it. I am glad that you said my stats are not accurate as I will give you the link to all of his games from last year and we will see who is not accurate. I also realize that I am arguing a winless case against you as your screename says it all, but heres the stats nonetheless
> ...


I dont know man, I think this was a case of misunderstanding on both our parts. So I'm just gonna settle this right here. I answered your original accusations (he is a bad shooter, turnover machine, disappears in big games). He is not a bad shooter. He is not a turnover machine, though he does make his share of turnovers. He does not disappear in big games, though he does not shine in them as say a Carmelo Anthony does. And I question your definition of big games. You say the UConn game was not big, but the Miami game was? They were in the same tournement. The URI game was definitely a big game for them, it was their postseason. I checked back and both the stats we gave were correct, though your original stats did not comply with tournament games, they were conference games. Maybe I am a little biased being that this is "my boy", but all I'm gonna say is watch him this year. He's poised, he's ready and I think he's ready to make a lot of people believe in him in 2004. As I said before... NBA prospect? Maybe. Impact college player? Definitely. End of argument.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> he list isn't bad...but all of you have still failed to give Andre Barrett the proper respect. The man is quite simply the best point guard in college basketball right now.



With all due respect Jameer Nelson is the best point guard in the country if he was at a bigger school like a Seton Hall he would have been a first rounder easy. Seriously he is hands and shoulders way above Barrett it's not even close.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> Edu Hernandez, the young 7-footer from Real Madrid, is probably as good as every center you mention except Okafor. I have no idea why NBAdraft.net has not included him in its top 50.


Yup but remember things change and our mock as everyone knows moves just like the stock market up and down.


----------



## The Greek (Jul 15, 2002)

Ranked by order of 1st round chance.

1.Alexander Vujacic 
2.Ivan Koljevic 
3.Roko-Leni Ukic 
4.Nikos Zisis
5.Vassilis Spanoulis

about Zisis and Spanoulis.I hade the chance to see them in many games in Greek league.Zisis is a horkholic PG/SG,great deffender and athletic.Very mature for he is age,i can't find something that is not good in his game but something missing for him to be nba prospect.

Spanoulis is better talent than Zisis but i am not sure about his desire,he is lucky that his coach is Panagiotis Giannakis the best PG that ever produce Greece and one of the best players all the time in Europe.Really fast,strong winner,fearless creative.I believe that can be in the middle/end on second round of the draft.Good player for a team that need's a backup point that will give a good deffence,make the something defferent


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> With all due respect Jameer Nelson is the best point guard in the country if he was at a bigger school like a Seton Hall he would have been a first rounder easy. Seriously he is hands and shoulders way above Barrett it's not even close.


Hate to break it to ya man, but Seton Hall and St. Joe's are on pretty much the same level. SH may be in the Big East but that doesnt necessarily make it a big school. Hasn't St Joe's made it to the NCAA's more than SHU in the past few years? Correct me if I'm wrong but I believe that's the case. Anyway, Jameer Nelson is an unbelievable talent from the one game I've seen him play. I hope I get to see more of him. For him being "hands and shoulders" about Barrett, I dont know. We'll see.


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

By the way...

Jameer Nelson had the same assist/turnover ratio as Andre Barrett. He had less assists than Andre Barrett. He only outscored Barrett by 3 more points per game. Jameer Nelson plays in a less-competitive conference than Barrett. They shot virtually the same percentage from the field and Barrett was better from the line. They are the same age and have the same amount of college experience. 

So how is Jameer Nelson "so much" better than Andre Barrett? Somebody please tell me. I'm dying to know.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> By the way...
> 
> Jameer Nelson had the same assist/turnover ratio as Andre Barrett. He had less assists than Andre Barrett. He only outscored Barrett by 3 more points per game. Jameer Nelson plays in a less-competitive conference than Barrett. They shot virtually the same percentage from the field and Barrett was better from the line. They are the same age and have the same amount of college experience.
> ...


Well to start off 3 more pts a game is alot. Seriously do not try to downplay that. 2ndly Seton Hall has more talent than St Josephs does. 16.7 pts a game is not 19.7, Hes a much better defender shown in the steals cateogry and also holds his man in check. His assist to turnover ratio is only .1 higher but thats also has to take into account that his assists were less and hes not as turnover prone. He protects the ball and doesnt give it up. Hes doesnt dissappear in big games and St. Josephs has gone to the dance off of his play. Keep in mind this as well hes a much stronger finisher and hes bigger. Nelson is small so that means that Barett is even smaller. Nelson has destroyed every top PG put in front of him and even showed that in the Chicago camp this past summer. Hes been on the Olympic team and was a starter and almost single handley turned St. Josephs program around. I understand you like him alot but honestly in talent its not even close. If hes so good. Tell us why scouts have him at best the LAST pick in the draft


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

It's not even close, it's not even close... that's all I keep hearing. Yo, those stats are pretty damn close. Aight, three PPG is a lot. I'll give you the fact that Jameer Nelson is a little better than Barrett. He definitely has more pro potential due almost exclusively to his size advantage. And he's a better overall scorer. But if I need a bonafide POINT GUARD, someone to lead my team on and off the court, someone to distribute the ball, I'm sorry but I'm taking Andre Barrett any day. When NBA scouts compare PGs, they hold the size aspect very highly. Probably higher than they should. NBADraft.net is not "the authority" on draft predictions, he's better than friggin' Taliek Brown that's for sure, but they're right in that if the draft happened right now, Barrett would be late 2nd round. But his stock will rise by next June. Nelson is gonna get picked higher on size alone. Nelson is a better player, Barrett is a better point guard.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BarrettTZ12</b>!
> It's not even close, it's not even close... that's all I keep hearing. Yo, those stats are pretty damn close. Aight, three PPG is a lot. I'll give you the fact that Jameer Nelson is a little better than Barrett. He definitely has more pro potential due almost exclusively to his size advantage. And he's a better overall scorer. But if I need a bonafide POINT GUARD, someone to lead my team on and off the court, someone to distribute the ball, I'm sorry but I'm taking Andre Barrett any day. When NBA scouts compare PGs, they hold the size aspect very highly. Probably higher than they should. NBADraft.net is not "the authority" on draft predictions, he's better than friggin' Taliek Brown that's for sure, but they're right in that if the draft happened right now, Barrett would be late 2nd round. But his stock will rise by next June. Nelson is gonna get picked higher on size alone. Nelson is a better player, Barrett is a better point guard.


Barrett is not the better PG. You are totally over-looking what I said about Nelson having to take over more of a scoring responsibility the last year and a half. His assists has gone down every year because St. Joes has lost more and more scoring and hes still managed to get very respectable assist numbers. Barrett avg 5.3 assts while not having to carry the scoring load in Seton Hall while Nelson avg 4.7 while having to carry the scoring load at St. Joes. This is not hard to see who the better player and point guard is


----------



## BarrettTZ12 (Aug 26, 2003)

Since when Andre Barrett not have to carry the scoring load on Seton Hall? He is their go to guy, as Nelson is on St. Joe's. He is who they rely on for the bulk of their scoring. Nelson and Barrett have the same roles on their evenly-matched teams. I'm gonna stick by my statement and say Nelson is the better player and Barrett is the better point guard.


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Look I could give you 100 reasons and facts on why Nelson is the better prospect and college point guard. It wouldn't matter you have your opinion and I have my facts. I respect how you feel about Barrett but in the end Nelson will go before Barrett in the NBA Draft.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> Look I could give you 100 reasons and facts on why Nelson is the better prospect and college point guard. It wouldn't matter you have your opinion and I have my facts. I respect how you feel about Barrett but in the end Nelson will go before Barrett in the NBA Draft.


He wont go before Barrett. He will go much higher than Barrett will


----------

